# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کد سوابق تحصیلی و دیپلم مجدد

## mpaarshin

سلام بچه ها
من دیپلم مجددم بچه ها هنوز سوابق تحصیلیم نیومده تو سامانه، سنجش گفته تا ۱۲ بهمن بیشتر مهلت نیست بعدش هر سابقه ای بیاد در سامانه سنجش ثبت نمیشه
خب من الان چیکار کنم هنوز نمره هام نیومده؟؟؟
تمدید نمیشه؟؟؟

----------


## kinghossein1

خوب بزنگ سنجش ببین چی میگن....

راسی واسه فارغ التحصیلا کد ثوابق نمیخواد؟من اطلاعاتمو وارد کردم اصلا وارد نشد

----------


## amirh7

بعد 12 بهمن چک کن احتمالا 12 بهمن تمام کسایی که دی دیپلم گرفتن وارد سیستم میشه

----------

